# Baby Shower for GD



## WayUpNorth (Dec 14, 2013)

My grand daughter is due in March. I raised her from an infant until she started school. Then she was back in my home again from 8th grade through high school. I was single during those last years. Her grandma lives out of state. She has no sister or cousins here. Her mother passed away years ago. Her BFF's are all busy with their own lives and have pretty much moved on. I think I may have to host the party (grandpa). I suggested my GF do it, but got a 'no' on that one. She says it should be family or bff. Well, that leaves me to do it then, so I suggested starting an event (secret) on FB and invite family and friends. Perhaps even suggest that they could contribute from a distance with things for the new baby. GF thought this was totally the wrong idea. She says it looks like a grab for gifts. I thought that is what baby showers were all about. There isn't much family locally, and doing what I suggested would give out of state friends and family a chance to participate. Was told I am way wrong. What do the TAM members say?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree with your girlfriend about the Facebook posting, bad form. Also it's a shame your girlfriend won't help, what the heck is that about?

Plan a party, send out invitations with a for sure request for RSVP's. Get a list of friends or co workers or who ever from your grand daughter, you already know the relatives. People that can't make it but want to send a gift or some cash will do so, those that can be present will come.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think it's wrong. If GF isn't going to help, then she doesn't get a vote in the process anyway. 

My siblings are spread all over the U.S. so we do things like this via Facebook. My daughter lives 1100 miles away....so we had a baby shower here for her and sent her the gifts and pictures.  I also sent little onsies to various relatives with an envelope addressed to my daughter for them to decorate and mail to her. It was fun for us, and she got the onesies from everywhere, plus people sent other stuff.

Also, if she registers at local stores, out of state people can order through that store and not even have to ship things....she can just go pick it up.

Google it....it's a thing. "long distance baby shower" or something like that. 

If you are church goers... then get those ladies involved. 

Get the granddaughter involved. She will know who to invite locally....friends and co-workers. 

And you are a gooooood Granddaddy for doing this for her....however it works out!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You might want to send out some pregnancy announcements to those who live out of town.. using facebook for this is ok in this day and age.

You could tell them when the blessed event (birth) is expected to happen.

You can also include info about the baby shower.. date/time. You can include where she has a baby gift registry. But doo not ask for gifts. Those who want to send gifts will do it.

About a month ago, two of my nieces had baby boys on the same day. The above is what was done... While no one asked that we who don't live in the same area send gifts, just about everyone did.

Another good thing to do is to have your grand daughter register at some place like target, Walmart, on Amazon or some store that has baby stuff. That way people can go to that the store site and order gifts and have them sent directly to your grand daughter. Registering also makes sure that she does not get multiples of things.

Amazon even has a service that allow people to add money towards bigger ticket items like strollers. So multiple people can give towards it. We've done this before as a family for things like babies, weddings, etc.

Also, since you have not thrown a baby shower before, you might want to search on line for ideas. And you might want to find a local party planner, or go to a store that has party supplies and they probably have a party planner who can help you.

Does your grand daughter have a job or go to school?


----------



## WayUpNorth (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes she works. We have a Walmart and Fred Meyer. I had not thought of registering. That is a great idea. I appreciate the comments here. Very helpful.


----------

